# First trail ride for my new boy!



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay congrats!! I also got lucky with my boy, 5 yrs old and completely unfazed :].


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

We are both very lucky!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Very!! Thankfully too, Hopped on him after almost 2 months of inconsistency and he acted like it was just another day haha.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I think Chief will need a little more work to stay consistent, but he's gone a week or so without being ridden and he's fine. Poor Nibbles sat in the pasture for 6 months without being ridden at the beginning of the year. I jumped on bareback and went on the trail (told you I was dumb LOL) Anyway, she acted just like she usually does, and she was only 3 years old! We even had a deer jump withing 5 feet of her and she just acted bored! My daughter scared me to death, because I realize that at 3 she just shouldn't be trusted. My daughter put her husband on her (he doesn't ride at ALL) and told him to drop the reins on her neck and hang onto the saddle horn. They went on and hour trail ride at sunset and she never put a foot wrong. When she told me I just about had a heart attack!!!! She's an angel!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Where are those trails? We live down the interstate a bit, but we should get together and ride!

They are both great! So pretty.

I have my eye on a skinny leopard app that I keep passing. He has polka dots! Love him, and want to feed him and get him beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

both are really nice horses. I gotta say, I cringe to see the blond lady riding in such skinny, heel-less tenny runners.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Greentree, the trails are actually on my daughter's farm in Shepherdsville. I would love to get together and ride!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinyliny - that lady is me, and I agree. I think that's the only time I've ridden without boots for a long, long time. We were having a family reunion at my daughter's farm, and I had no intention of riding that day, or even being around the horses, but things didn't quite go as planned!


----------

